# Huk & the Hurricane



## teej (Aug 30, 2005)

Has any heard from Mr. Planas or how he made out from this storm? I remember a few years back his apartment flooded badly.

Yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 31, 2005)

He no longer lives in New Orleons and has not for years.

 -Michael


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 31, 2005)

Well for what it's worth, from what I've heard about Mr. Planas, the Hurricane doesn't stand a chance


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 31, 2005)

teej said:
			
		

> Has any heard from Mr. Planas or how he made out from this storm? I remember a few years back his apartment flooded badly.
> 
> Yours in Kenpo,
> Teej




I e-mailed him the other day. He is safe in Florida! They would not let him go back in fear of him trying a new version of *Gathering the Storm!* 


 :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 31, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> He no longer lives in New Orleons and has not for years.
> 
> -Michael



He moved to Metairie, which is a suburb of New Orleans.


 :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 31, 2005)

Glad he is safe.

Is he still accepting orders for videos and how much of a delay will it be?  
Just kidding kinda (need some more DVDS)

Is his home OK?  

Just let him back in and he would solve the looting problem.

V/R

Rick


----------



## teej (Sep 1, 2005)

> He no longer lives in New Orleons and has not for years


.



> He moved to Metairie, which is a suburb of New Orleans.




This is correct that Metairie is right next to New Orleans and Mr. Planas has lived there for years. Several years ago, his apartment flooded. I remember him saying his kitchen garbage can was floating through his living room. Again, this was several years ago, he may have moved from that apartment.

I did find out that this past weekend durning the storm, Mr. Planas was in Pompano, FL doing a seminar at Dave Millers school. My understanding is that he is still in S. FL, unable to leave. So he is safe. His home and belongings I assume are unknown at this time.

Teej


----------



## teej (Sep 2, 2005)

Unofficial word is that Mr. Planas is now with Gil Hibben and will be staying with the Hibbens for a while. His apartment is supposed to have made it through the storm OK. The concern now is that looters will have gotten in and there is no estimate as to when Huk will be able to get into the area.

Teej


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 2, 2005)

Lucky for the looters that Huk isn't home.


----------

